# Mitch rompola



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Mitch Rompola is a *GOD! *
In fact, rumor has it that many on these very forums are disciples of his teachings! :yikes:
<----<<<


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

DEERSLAYINDEMO said:


> Their is news that Mitch has taken a 20 point monster buck up in Newago county. Anyone heard anything


First thread (that I'm aware of) of Rompola -- 9:55am, November 5th. Getting later and later every year....ah...it's hunting season now....


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I think alot of people are jealous of him, after all anyone that shoots huge bucks year after year has the respect of most other hunters.It's way to easy for the weekend warrior wanna-be's to just sit here and talk trash. 90% of the people here can talk the talk but can't walk the walk

just my 2 cents


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> That buck looks familiar


LMAO!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> I think alot of people are jealous of him, after all anyone that shoots huge bucks year after year has the respect of most other hunters.It's way to easy for the weekend warrior wanna-be's to just sit here and talk trash. 90% of the people here can talk the talk but can't walk the walk


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I continue to find it hard to believe with 30K+ members on here,, that noone knows him personally. I'd love to hear some first-hand stories about the "record" deer or any other of his big bucks.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> LMAO!!!!:lol::lol::lol:






William H Bonney said:


> I continue to find it hard to believe with 30K+ members on here,, that noone knows him personally. I'd love to hear some first-hand stories about the "record" deer or any other of his big bucks.


I have heard few from friends & former freinds of his here in TC..
kinda interesting...


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

hey who's talking smack about my friend and teacher!?:evilsmile

should say that I actually don't know him but believe he is not as bad as most make him out to be....


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I can talk the talk and walk the walk. I have talked to people who know him first hand. I have heard he has done some questionable things outside of hunting but that is not for me to say. I will say that ALOT of the things he does and believes about CONSISTANTLY killing mature bucks are very similar to the do's and don't that I have assembled in my own playbook. There is no question about his ability to outsmart mature bucks.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

I think Mitch gets a bad rap from people that have nothing better to do and know little facts regarding him. Bottom line is this guy consistently puts monster bucks on the ground in areas that are far from known as big buck areas. He doesn't whore himself out to advertising and sponsors like all TV bozo's so people are skeptical of him. In my opinion he takes pride in hunting the way it is suppose to be, not thinking about the $$$ aspect of it which it seems whitetail hunting has become over the last 10years. I'd be willing to bet anything that Jackie Bushman, Bill Jordan, Lee & Tiffany's combined whitetail knowledge cannot shake a stick at Mitchs understanding of whitetail behavior.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

StStutz said:


> I think Mitch gets a bad rap from people that have nothing better to do and know little facts regarding him. Bottom line is this guy consistently puts monster bucks on the ground in areas that are far from known as big buck areas. He doesn't whore himself out to advertising and sponsors like all TV bozo's so people are skeptical of him. In my opinion he takes pride in hunting the way it is suppose to be, not thinking about the $$$ aspect of it which it seems whitetail hunting has become over the last 10years. I'd be willing to bet anything that Jackie Bushman, Bill Jordan, Lee & Tiffany's combined whitetail knowledge cannot shake a stick at Mitchs understanding of whitetail behavior.


 
Yup its a shame, if he sold out, he would prolly be regarded as the best ever. That guy would absolutly be bored in a state like Iowa or Illinois, he would tag out in five minutes:yikes:. I read somewhere once something that made sense about him. They said to the effect, " If he poaches all them deer, he is the best damn poacher on the face of the planet."


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> hey who's talking smack about my friend and teacher!?:evilsmile
> 
> should say that I actually don't know him but believe he is not as bad as most make him out to be....


Dood; they will just never understand! 
<----<<<


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Dood; they will just never understand!
> <----<<<



lol yea


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

tommy-n said:


> I think alot of people are jealous of him, after all anyone that shoots huge bucks year after year has the respect of most other hunters.It's way to easy for the weekend warrior wanna-be's to just sit here and talk trash. 90% of the people here can talk the talk but can't walk the walk
> 
> just my 2 cents


*What about the other guys in Michigan that continuously kill HUGE mature Michigan whitetails and there are a few that have more recorded in the books then he? :evil: Are they all poachers too? *
*Digest the fact that it is possible under Fair Chase to kill big White tails, year in and year out here in Michigan.:evilsmile*

*Mitch fan until proven differrently............... *


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't care about Mitch Rompola, but who would have the audacity to claim that there is/was a 20 point buck roaming Newaygo County? :lol:


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

StStutz said:


> I think Mitch gets a bad rap from people that have nothing better to do and know little facts regarding him. Bottom line is this guy consistently puts monster bucks on the ground in areas that are far from known as big buck areas. He doesn't whore himself out to advertising and sponsors like all TV bozo's so people are skeptical of him. In my opinion he takes pride in hunting the way it is suppose to be, not thinking about the $$$ aspect of it which it seems whitetail hunting has become over the last 10years. I'd be willing to bet anything that Jackie Bushman, Bill Jordan, Lee & Tiffany's combined whitetail knowledge cannot shake a stick at Mitchs understanding of whitetail behavior.


 
Actually, Mitch was quoted saying "its all about the money" when referring to the monster buck he shot. He also stated he wanted to exploit the buck as much as possible and even had T-shirts made. If that's not whoring or selling out then I dunno what is. Once people wanted to X-ray the skull, he goes into hiding and trys to play it off like he's not all about fame Who wouldnt want endorsements, thousands of dollars, and to be nationally known? Only someone with something to hide!

Besides that, look at the pic of the buck. There are several things in the pics that throw up a red flag. Especially the distance between the burs! The skull on the Rampola buck is almost 50% wider than ANY other book buck ever taken. Hmmm... Compare the burs on the book buck shot in Wisconsin to the Rampola buck. The difference is almost ridiculous!

Click the link posted earlier in this thread and then click on "Rampola Gate". Its a very good article written buy a guy that owns 84 sets of book horns.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> I continue to find it hard to believe with 30K+ members on here,, that noone knows him personally. I'd love to hear some first-hand stories about the "record" deer or any other of his big bucks.


Some of us might, and might not want to throw a friend under the bus. Leave him alone, and don't PM me about this


----------



## Brandon (May 13, 2004)

I don't care about Mitch and his past, but would like to know the story around the buck shot out of Newaygo, if it's true. Anyone have any more info???


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> Some of us might, and might not want to throw a friend under the bus. Leave him alone, and don't PM me about this


:lol:..... Uhhh,,, ok. :16suspect

So,, you're a friend of his......... and can't share a story without "throwing him under the bus"?? Seems a bit strange.. almost as strange as Mitch not wanting anyone to see or x-ray the rack..:16suspect


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

By golly, Mitch has broken another world record. No, it has nothing to do with whitetail deer but rather with an anagram. 

Just for fun, I just typed in "Mitch Rampala" into an internet anagram decipher and it came out with an astounding 3,983 different configurations on his name.That, has absolutely got to be a world record! See for yourself:
http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=mitch+rampala&t=1000 

Way to go, Mitch!


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Riva said:


> By golly, Mitch has broken another world record. No, it has nothing to do with whitetail deer but rather with an anagram.
> 
> Just for fun, I just typed in "Mitch Rampala" into an internet anagram decipher and it came out with an astounding 3,983 different configurations on his name.That, has absolutely got to be a world record! See for yourself:
> http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=mitch+rampala&t=1000
> ...


How many are there if you spell his name correctly?


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

bersh said:


> How many are there if you spell his name correctly?


almost 7000!

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=mitch+rompala&t=1000


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

You're still not spelling it right!:lol:


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote by Uncle BooPoo "Who wouldnt want endorsements, thousands of dollars, and to be nationally known? Only someone with something to hide!"

I have thought about this alot. Not everyone is all about the fame. I could be making alot of cash on endorsements, sponsors, and shows. But, I feel it isn't the right thing to do. I think I might have lost a friend over the issue( he is gonna try to make the BIG TIME).You wouldn't believe it if you seen how many big boys I have shot with my bow. ZERO are entered. ALL were fair chase. Heck the last one I shot would be a new state record(not MI) for that state.

Oh, the only thing I have to hide are my hunting spots.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

duxdog said:


> Quote by Uncle BooPoo "Who wouldnt want endorsements, thousands of dollars, and to be nationally known? Only someone with something to hide!"
> 
> I have thought about this alot. Not everyone is all about the fame. I could be making alot of cash on endorsements, sponsors, and shows. But, I feel it isn't the right thing to do. I think I might have lost a friend over the issue( he is gonna try to make the BIG TIME).You wouldn't believe it if you seen how many big boys I have shot with my bow. ZERO are entered. ALL were fair chase. Heck the last one I shot would be a new state record(not MI) for that state.
> 
> Oh, the only thing I have to hide are my hunting spots.


 
That's completely understandable. I know people that are the same way. The only difference is, we dont see your face on magazines and TV shows. If he wanted to be modest and low key, why did he even exploit the buck in the first place? Why would someone do interviews on TV and magaizes and then make a complete 180 and try to be on the DL? This whole thing reeks of controversey. 

Not to mention, examine the pic closely and you can see there are certain things that dont seem right with this deer. Like why is the right ear bloody? Blood coming from the ear means head trauma, on humans AND deer. Why would there be head trauma if he shot it in the midsection? Why are the ears so droopy? Why is the top of the skull lumpy/wrinkled?

I could go on and on, but I really dont care that much, I just like posting my thoughts. People have made fake deer horns in the past that have fooled many. If people want to believe in the Easter Bunny or the Rompola Buck thats fine by me.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

BeWild said:


> who would have the audacity to claim that there is/was a 20 point buck roaming Newaygo County? :lol:


LOL.

What's next, Manistee County :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

BeWild said:


> I don't care about Mitch Rompola, but who would have the audacity to claim that there is/was a 20 point buck roaming Newaygo County? :lol:


The guy had the story wrong, it was a 17pt.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

giver108 said:


> LOL.
> 
> What's next, Manistee County :lol::lol::lol:


 
I do know of a guy who took a buck with a 27" inside spread here in Manistee County about 15 years ago. The deer looks similar to the Rompola Buck, but was, unfortunately, on the downhill side of his antler potential.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

duxdog said:


> Quote by Uncle BooPoo "Who wouldnt want endorsements, thousands of dollars, and to be nationally known? Only someone with something to hide!"
> 
> I have thought about this alot. Not everyone is all about the fame. I could be making alot of cash on endorsements, sponsors, and shows. But, I feel it isn't the right thing to do. I think I might have lost a friend over the issue( he is gonna try to make the BIG TIME).You wouldn't believe it if you seen how many big boys I have shot with my bow. ZERO are entered. ALL were fair chase. Heck the last one I shot would be a new state record(not MI) for that state.
> 
> Oh, the only thing I have to hide are my hunting spots.


Understandable...no one says you have to enter them. Have any pics of them to share?

This is an interesting read that makes a lot of valid points and I think are hard to argue:

http://whitetail.com/rompolagate.html


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

duxdog said:


> Heck the last one I shot would be a new state record(not MI) for that state.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Whew. I love starting my day with a laugh


----------



## Mid-Michigan Rick (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's a pic that is floating around....


----------



## MSUOutdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

mikieday said:


> he took my pic of me and my buck and photoshoped his face in it...here is the orginal of me and my buck from 1988...


That's MY Deer! I know... I made the antlers in my garage!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brandon (May 13, 2004)

Has a green tag on it so it could be from this year. Anyone else have any info?


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Those are leaves by the way...The helmet is photoshopped. Heres the link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=259297


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The thing that drives me nutz about his whole thing is the fact everyone dwells on that one deer. Whether fake or real, penned or fair chase, one cannot discount the resume of bucks taken by this man over the years. Peoples tunnel vision of Rompola based solely on that buck is a joke. This thread started out discussing a entirely differnent deer yet everyone turns it back to the buck from 98. 

I think alot has to do with arrogance and jealousy, many people have a hard time admitting their is a better hunter in the state than them. With this dudes whitetail resume excluding the controversial buck, I sure as hell would not want him hunting the property next to mine.


----------

